# Regner Harz 99222 2-10-2



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

If anyone thought they missed out, Regner is making a special run of the locomotive next month. This is the last chance to get one.

Also for those that did get one, the snow plow is not included in the kit and found a part number of 23607 if you need to order it.

We also came across an issue when installing the pump valve, there are 2 steam valves that are next to each other on the back head, one need to be replaced with a different stub length or if you are daring enough cut shorter and chamfered for the cone.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Jason, if only Accucraft would make one... Best wishes, Zubi


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Accucraft would not be able to do it justice!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By zubi on 23 Jan 2013 07:30 AM 
Jason, if only Accucraft would make one... Best wishes, Zubi 

Why would you need Accucraft to make the same thing? Lorenz has some things coming out.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

So, some debate re Regner vs. Accucraft? 

I am considering getting a steam locomotive, and I recently found the Train Dept and wrote regarding this same locomotive. 

I'm looking for a European prototype, latter nineteenth to mid twentieth century, larger than the small starter-set-style locomotives, and preferably in 1:22.5. Choice seems to be limited. 

Between the Regner website and a German forum I found, it seems to be a very highly detailed model with comprehensive features.


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason - what scale is it? 1:22?


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

BigRed, I have one of these engines and I must say, it is one of the best, most detailed REGNER engines to date. The 99-222 loco series was originally built in the thirties. 
You may also be interested in their 0-6-0 line of locos, they are larger than the easy line and run very well. 

John, the scale is 1:22 to match meter gauge on 45mm track


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes, the 0-6-0 "Loco #22" was what I was pondering. Then I saw the "TSSD" 0-4-4-0 on YouTube, but it seems long out of production. The 99 222 is only modestly more expensive than the Loco 22, but looks to be much more detailed - and a lot larger. Main downside might be minimum radius, but hopefully I can curb my impatience enough not to run it in the living room anyway! 

One question I have: regarding the flangeless center axle, for appearance sake if I wanted a conventional flanged axle, are the wheels a press-fit stainless rim on a casting, or a single piece? 

The Train Dept website also lists a Wyko 2-4-4-2 ... I have to admit, I like the look of the small articulated locomotives.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason, did anyone get any pics or video of the one at Diamondhead?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

BigRed, the 99222 is considerably more then the #22 at almost double the price for the kits. It really depends on where your interests are. 

For the blind driver, from the prototype images online it looks as the center driver is blind as is the model. You may be able to order a spare driver set but I would imagine that you will then need very wide curves. 

For the Wyko line, orders are limited per year and there is 1 or 2 reservations left for 2013 I was told. This does not guarantee though delivery in 2013.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jfrank on 24 Jan 2013 06:56 PM 
Jason, did anyone get any pics or video of the one at Diamondhead? 

John, It was nice to meet you in person. The week was such a blur for me as the days went fast for me in the dealer room. I only got to see things after dinner and into the late evenings. We did have some fun though.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Jason,
For two reasons:
1) I would never buy a brass boiler
2) Accucraft has much better quality of castings, etc. 
Best wishes, Zubi
PS I know that Lorenz has Harz prototypes ready, but there were not enough orders to put them into production, I hope things will change some day and people will want Harz live steamers.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By zubi on 25 Jan 2013 05:10 AM 
Jason,
For two reasons:
1) I would never buy a brass boiler
2) Accucraft has much better quality of castings, etc. 
Best wishes, Zubi
PS I know that Lorenz has Harz prototypes ready, but there were not enough orders to put them into production, I hope things will change some day and people will want Harz live steamers.


Bing (Gebrüder Bing) made locomtives with boilers of brass over 100 years ago, they still run very well to this day.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jfrank on 24 Jan 2013 06:56 PM 
Jason, did anyone get any pics or video of the one at Diamondhead? 

I took some pictures but it was at night and in the dark corner, very grainy.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I wanna hear his reasons for not buying a brass boiler, brass has been used for over a century for low pressure boilers, Bing, Bassett Lowke, Wilesco ect. Yes the higher end engines use copper. Personaly I would go for German engineering/construction over Chinese anyday. Cheers Mike


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Well Mike I would not use Wilesco as an example of a good brass boiler. I had one melt down on me that was apparently soft solder. My DR Mercer traction engine on the other hand, which is also a brass boiler, has zero issues. I also have two friends that own varying Regners and they never had meltdowns. I'd rather own copper but for something that is going to run on 40 psi or less, it is fine.


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Rod Blakeman took some videos of the 99222 here.

https://picasaweb.google.com/114036...ndhead2013


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Mike, this is kind of elementary knowledge in live steam and has been discussed many times. It has to do with dezincification of brass. I do not know if there are any regulations in the US, but generally brass boilers should not be used for pressures over 25psi. Best wishes, Zubi


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

I have a brass boiler that came S/H from the yUK and it is starting to de-zinc badly. Lack of distilled water I am afraid.....


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By BigRedOne on 23 Jan 2013 04:50 PM 
...
I'm looking for a European prototype, latter nineteenth to mid twentieth century, larger than the small starter-set-style locomotives, and preferably in 1:22.5. Choice seems to be limited. 
...BigRedOne, you can always have one custom made for you by Ralph Reppingen (ask him to fit it with a copper boiler). Or, let Lorenz Schug know that you would like one of the Harz engines - if he gets enough interest, he will make one. If you do not mind larger scales, Lorenz already has three beautiful Saxonian locomotives IK, IIIK and VIK. IK is tiny and works very well with LGB rolling stock. IIIK is OK too. In fact, most LGB meant to represent rolling stock from Saxony is roughly 1:20, the same scale as the engines Lorenz released. The VIK is the largest so far. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By zubi on 26 Jan 2013 08:31 PM 
Mike, this is kind of elementary knowledge in live steam and has been discussed many times. It has to do with dezincification of brass. I do not know if there are any regulations in the US, but generally brass boilers should not be used for pressures over 25psi. Best wishes, Zubi Similar topic last year about this time (best to go with cooper and silver soldered boilers):


Boiler Making

Reference made to AMBSC standards in that discussion relative to size and PSI in regards to brass and construction

Boiler codes for US States

State by State codes


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Are those the Accucraft Soxony locomotives? I did see those three, and I figured the 1:22.5, 1:20.3 and 1:19 would all be close enough - especially those representing older, smaller prototype.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

BigRedOne, yes they are designed by Lorenz, and produced by Accucraft. All very good runners, but each at a different level, both technically, and budget-wise. If you can afford the VIK go for it. Best wishes, Zubi


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Since it was brought up, I will throw in my knowledge of Regner boilers. The alloy used is Cu Zn 37 , A Copper and Zinc Alloy Containing amount of Arsenic. This is added as an inhabitor Against dezincification. This Alloy exhibits the good combination of strength and ductility. All I will say, they do guarantee the boilers and so far my only known failed boilers were ones that were run dry. Its no different then the boilers that were run dry from Accucraft and Aster.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Jay, I kiss my locomotives good night, so I will stick with copper. Others may have preference for arsenic loaded boilers, why not. Best wishes, Zubi


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Certainly there are different alloys of brass ranging from the cheap stuff to that which will take tough and corrosive environments. the US navy uses brass junction boxes for lights and electrics outside on their ships which would be a worse environment than our little boilers with worse results due to failure.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Phippsburg Eric on 28 Jan 2013 06:10 AM 
Certainly there are different alloys of brass ranging from the cheap stuff to that which will take tough and corrosive environments. the US navy uses brass junction boxes for lights and electrics outside on their ships which would be a worse environment than our little boilers with worse results due to failure. 

Nail on the head!


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

I would think the Regner boilers are first class and there is no probability of failure. They have been making these for decades. I bought one of the Marklin live steam engines some time ago and I believe they used Regner parts. There was a note in there about the water used in the boiler that it should contain at least 5% tap water. I don't know what Regner's recommendations are.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

In case anyone was wondering this is Regners 35 year in business.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Yeah, Jay, one would think they ought to know better by now... They are making some progress but too slow for me. German live steam market is very small and not demanding enough. Best wishes, Zubi


----------

